# CSV File Upload



## DizzeeBrotheR (27. Jan 2016)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich versuche momentan eine CSV Datei auf einen Tomcat Server hochzuladen.
Auf der JSP Seite habe ich folgendes stehen:

<form action="MeinServlet" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
Select File to Upload:<input type="file" name="fileName">
<br>
<input type="submit" value="Upload">
</form>

So schaffe ich es auch hierüber meine doPost Methode im Servlet auf zu rufen.
Wie schaffe ich es nun die ausgewählte Datei auf dem Server ab zu legen ? Es soll eine CSV Datei hochgeladen werden da ich die Daten daraus auslesen und weiter verarbeiten muss.

Oder gibt es noch eine bessere Lösung ? Ohne die Datei abzuspeichern direkt alle Daten aus dem inputStream des Servlets aus zu lesen und dann damit weiter arbeiten zu können ?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## susanne_j (27. Jan 2016)

Hi DizzeeBrother,

mit Java-Servlets habe ich schon einige Zeit nicht mehr gearbeitet, da ich seit einigen Jahren im Groovy/Grails Bereich unterwegs bin, habe hier aber 2 Beispiele für Servlets, vielleicht helfen die Dir ja weiter:

http://docs.oracle.com/javaee/6/tutorial/doc/glraq.html
http://www.avajava.com/tutorials/lessons/how-do-i-upload-a-file-to-a-servlet.html

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DizzeeBrotheR (27. Jan 2016)

Hallo Susanne,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich benutze einen Tomcat 7 und daher auch Servlet 3.0 so wie ich es gesehen habe brauche ich daher die CommonFile Bibliothek nciht mehr. Dafür habe ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## susanne_j (27. Jan 2016)

Das sollte dann vielleicht weiterhelfen:
http://www.codejava.net/java-ee/servlet/java-file-upload-example-with-servlet-30-api


----------



## DizzeeBrotheR (28. Jan 2016)

Vielen Dank! Es hat funktioniert


----------



## susanne_j (28. Jan 2016)

Gern geschehen!


----------

